# Icons erstellen ?



## The real Gangster (17. Juni 2003)

Ich moechte gerne wissen, wie man coole Icons fuer eine Page erstellt?
Ich weiss nicht, ob der richtige Begriff "Icon" ist, aber ich meine diese kleinen "Pfeile", "Kugeln", "Kreis" usw , die auf einer Seite eigentlich nur zur zierde sind.

Ich hab mal so etwas mit PS versucht, aber wenn ich diese "Icons" als Gif abspeicher, dann sehen die pixelig aus, und als Jpeg sind die nicht transparent.

Wollte nun wissen, wie man die am besten macht.

Es waere auch super, wenn jemand eine Url kennt, wo mach sich diese "Dinger" kostenlos runterladen kann.


Cya GaNGstA


----------



## Paradizogeeko (17. Juni 2003)

Schon mal bei Google versucht ???
Es gibt mit Sicherheit massig Seiten, wo fertige Buttons angeboten werden.
Mit Photoshop ist es auch nicht so schwer:

-> einfach ein verlauf von hell nach dunkel
-> auswahl um (sagen wir) 5px kleiner
-> weiche auswahlkante (ca 3px)
-> Weißer Verlauf (von weiß nach tranzparent
-> Deckkraft anpassen

- et voila...

Wenn du es nicht gebacken bekommst, könnte ich noch mal ein kleines tutorial erstellen - wenn es das hier nicht soweiso gibt.


- elm


----------



## The real Gangster (20. Juni 2003)

Danke erstmal....

Also ich hab auch bei Google unter "Free Icons" gesucht... leider hab ich hauptsaechlich animierte Smiles und anderen "Kinderkram" gefunden....halt sachen, die man auf eine serioese Seite nicht packen kann.

Wenn es nicht zu viel Umstaende macht, wuerde ich mich ueber ein kleines Tut freuen  

Danke !


----------



## BSE Royal (23. Juni 2003)

Wo du evtl. fündig werden köntnest, ist hier:

http://www.dingbatpages.com

Es sind zwar keine detaillierten Icons, sondern nur Dingbatfonts, aber gerade wenn es nur um Zierelemente geht sind die Dinger unschlagbar! 

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. Juni 2003)

Hey Philip,

na das freut mich aber mal ganz mächtig, dich hier zu sehen. 
Ich hoffe mal, du schaust nun öfter mal in dieses bunte Durcheinander hier.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## The real Gangster (23. Juni 2003)

Hey.. die sind echt gut.. Danke fuer den Link ! 

Zwei Fragen haette ich noch ? Wohin soll ich diese Dateinen extrahieren ? Die Dateinen haben eine *.TTF Endung ... kommen die dann in den "windows/fonts" Ordner ?

Und wie kann ich solche "Icons" auf meine Page einfuegen ?


----------



## BSE Royal (23. Juni 2003)

@lightbox: danke, für den Willkommensgruß! 
Werde in Zukunft öfter mal hier im Photoshop-Forum vorbeischauen und sehen, ob ich mit meinem bescheidenen Wissen ein wenig helfen kann! 

@Da Real GaNGstA: ja, extrahiert sind das TTF (True Type Font) Dateien. Die kannst du entweder in den Fonts-Ordner kopieren (direkt per Explorer), über die Schriftenverwaltung von Win, oder aber über ein extra Programm wie den Adobe Type Manager installieren.
Ich kann dir hier nur den Typograph ans Herz legen. Einfach mal in google danach suchen!  Das Programm ist Shareware und ein super toller Schriftenverwalter.

Einfügen kannst du die Icons einfach per Text. Wenn du dein Screendesign in PS bastelst (davon gehe ich mal aus) dann aktivierst du das Tetwerkzeug und wählst als Schriftart den Dingbatfont aus udn probierst mal die Buchstaben durch.

Ich persönlich erstelle mir für Dingbatfonts gerne Tabellen. D.h. ich mache mir eine Übersicht, welcher Buchstabe welches Symbol ergibt. Das macht einmal Arbeit, erleichtert es aber im Nachhinein.
Hinweis: Groß- und Kleinbuchstaben ergeben in der Regel unterschiedliche Dingbats!

Hoffe geholfen zu haben, Gruß,
BSE!


----------



## The real Gangster (23. Juni 2003)

Vielen Dank... hast mir sehr geholfen.

Theoretisch habe ich alles verstanden, werde gleich mal ausprobieren ob ich deine Ratschlaege in die Praxis umsetzen kann.

Cya


----------



## Leola13 (24. Juni 2003)

Hai,

falls es noch interessiert. 


http://selfaktuell.teamone.de/links/design.htm#sammlung_german 

Ist mir beim Lesen meiner derzeitigen Schulungsunterlage in
die Hände gefallen.

Ciao


----------



## The real Gangster (24. Juni 2003)

Cool.. Danke fuer den Link !


----------



## The real Gangster (1. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BSE Royal _
> *Wo du evtl. fündig werden köntnest, ist hier:
> 
> http://www.dingbatpages.com
> ...




Die Dingdats sind cool, aber mein Problem ist, dass Photoshop diese Dinger irgendwie nicht erkennt... habe mir mittlerweile mehrere Dingbats Fonts runtergeladen und in den windows/fonts ordner extrahiert, jedoch kann ich diese Fonts nachher in Photoshop nicht benutzen, weil sie nicht in der Schriftauswahl sind 

Kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## chriZ (1. Juli 2003)

Meinst du sowas auch? Die zeichne ich Pixel für Pixel.


----------



## BSE Royal (1. Juli 2003)

Installiere die Fonts doch mal über einen Fontmanager.
Im einfachsten Fall über Systemsteuerung:Schriften.

Gruß, BSE!


----------

